# pwmconfig not working on Z97-A

## cnnx

I'm trying to get fan control to work on my Z97-A ASUS motherboard, I have several noctua fans connected via 4 pin PWM and they are detected in the BIOS fine.  I loaded i2c-dev, nct6775 and fan-pwm modules on my gentoo system but sensors and pwwconfig doesn't detect the fans.  And yes I ran sensors-detect as well several times.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

add to kernel command line

```
acpi_enforce_resources=lax
```

----------

## cnnx

thank you so much it worked, been looking for days.. can you explain to me what that parameter does to make it work?

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

 *Quote:*   

> can you explain to me what that parameter does to make it work?

 

nope, i googled that solution couple of years ago myself

----------

